# new TV show



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

there is a new TV show coming on.

on road runner time waner cable. in my local its on Chanel 113.

that chanel is called destination america. 

the show is named, rail road alaska.

hope its good.

forgot, nov. 16, 10 pm.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*new show*

Hey,wing..I think I saw that advertized on dish tv a few weeks ago.I don`t remember what channel on dish. The first thing I thought of was Big ed,who probably been to a lot of places they`ll show or at least watch it. I`ll try to record it and watch it. Thanks for the info as I don`t get much time for tv watching but I can record it and watch when I get time..


Have a good rest of the week,Everett


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

look for it on one of the discovery CH. its put on by them.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

its on the DESTINATION AMERICA channel


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

guess you did not read my first post.

i have the name there!!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> in my local its on Chanel 113.


Comcast? Sounds like the non-HD channel number on Comcast.


----------



## mackintoshman (Nov 24, 2013)

Desthd 11/30


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

well saw the first episode & its all rite , like we figured it is geared to the general public & they script the drama , like an oldtimer that needs propane & he ran out so he has to wait for the ARR to bring him new propane & supplies , but its alright for the causual watcher


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I like it! My wife watches the drama and I watch the trains.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

I have seen it and it's ok, the scenery is sure gorgeous.


----------

